
The Qualcomm Case: Why China Uses U.S. Technology Americans Are Locked Out Of - apatters
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/the-qualcomm-case-why-china-uses
======
landryraccoon
This is a really good article. For those of us that somehow think the US will
sustain technological dominance for another 20 years, I want to ask - why? Why
would we think that’s certain to continue? The article suggests a reason why
China’s innovation could accelerate while the US stumbles; namely a bad IP
legal framework, and it makes a lot of sense.

